# Forks Dilemma



## Roast7 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm An old school rider, late 90s, did a lot, jumps stairs, drops, dual slalow, some similar to downhill descents. 
I now assemble a bike, frame VAG Dual Pro (Portuguese brand) but I can not decide which to choose suspension, preferably used. 

Previously had a Identiti Dr. Jekyll with a Marzocchi Junior T 130mm 1999 
And it was everything I wanted without any problems. 
Now everyone uses the marzocchi dirt jumper, but I'm afraid it has little travel, and it is too hard. 
If anyone can help, I appreciate


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

What are you trying to do with it? That will make a difference... I personally prefer my fork very stiff when it comes to flex and I set the fork very firm... but it is all personal preference.

I have an argyle and my new bike is coming with a fox 831... but if I was to recommend a DJ fork it would either be the Manitou Circus Expert 
Manitou Circus Expert Fork - Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Mountain Bike Forks - Vital MTB

or the argyle RC 
RockShox Argyle RC Coil Fork - Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Mountain Bike Forks - Vital MTB

both relatively inexpensive and fairly easy to find used and both really solid forks


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like that bike is spec'd with a 130mm Suntour DJD. Look for something similar. The geometry of that bike will suffer if you use a shorter travel fork. Also, for the riding you describe you'll need a longer travel fork.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

well if that is the case, 130mm is not a standard DJ fork... I would look at getting a fox float 32 or 36, there should be a good number around and they are pretty inexpensive


----------

